# Powerdrive vs terrova 55



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

One consideration is the shaft length. The shortest Terrova shaft length is 54" vs 48" on the PowerDrive. You can pretty easily cut down the shaft, but it could void your warranty if not done by one of their authorized service centers.
I have the Terrova and I love the lift assist, it is so much easier to deploy/stow than the PowerDrive.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to Minnkotamotors.com for all the specs on their products - and if the info you're looking for isn't there - contact them directly. I had to buy a new remote for my Terrova (don't ask....) and needed assistance getting it paired with my unit. They were super helpful...


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Not sure if you're even considering motorguide, but I would give the Xi3 a look. They designed it with smaller boats in mind. I had one on my Cayo 180 and it was amazing. The anchor and heading lock featured also worked much better than the minn kota I currently have on my new boat. It will likely be about $100 cheaper than the Minn Kota as well.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

The best reason to go with the Terrova 55 is the lift option. Takes zero effort to pull it out of the water. Ive heard the Powerdrive takes some effort. Power wise my Terrova 55 spot locked 3 pontoons in place with no problem. And since the remote was mentioned, I dropped mine in the lake and it stayed there for a full day before I found it. Still worked no problem.


----------

